# Eyes in the Woods



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thought I'd start a fresh thread about current rut activity and what you guys are seeing in your area.

In Butler Co we're seeing scraping and response to some rattling in my area. Still surrounded by a few miles of corn but daylight activity is picking up

Small bucks running does around this a.m


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

young bucks beating on each other and not seeing any cruisers yet. no bucks with any doe's on my cams.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Had a shooter respond to a bleat call but had no shot, had another nice buck with a doe as I was walking out. Saw a buck a guy shot this morning, at BC Carryout this afternoon it still had velvet on. And had both boy and girl parts looking foward to the morning hunt should be good. Southern Perry County


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

had a big buck and doe come in at dark. just got to dark to see my pins. big body but I couldn't make out the rack. I had a pic of a big buck last night from the same stand area 8pt . but this buck looked like a bigger body maybe I will get another chance as I am off all next week good luck to all. I seen 3 deer on morning hunt and 5 deer tonight.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saw a young buck in the neighbors yard at 4:30 tonight 6-8 pts Head was up not trailing when I saw him.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Just left the woods, saw 25 deer total, 3 bucks were chasing . It was a wild morning.


----------



## JimVW (Sep 14, 2013)

I've been watching small bucks for a week chasing does. Saw my largest buck while hunting this morning thrashing some trees walking behind 3 does. 3 light grunts from 120 yards away and he slowly worked down the fence row working scrapes. 3 more does came up from behind me, under my stand before I knew it! They came across each other about 25 yards in front of me. I had never heard a buck growl before today. Was like a drawn out fluctuated grunt. Drew up at him for practice at 10 yards. Probably 17" inside spread 8 point. Rub lines forming through the woods. Scrapes just average on this new farm I'm hunting. One small buck ran in on rattle. Licking county


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

In Brown county we are starting to see alot more scrapes and rubs. Just started a week off of work hunting sat 11/02 and didn't see much. Sunday morning we had plenty of action. Seen 8 with a decent eight pointer that came in on a string to a grunt call. Probably a 2 1/2 year old deer. Nice to see and get some blood pumping. Looking forward to the week off. Good luck fellas 


Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

Saturday morning i seen a small 4 pt. trailing 3 does. Nothing hot or heavy. just following. alot more rubs and scrapes though.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Hunted from daylight till dark on Sunday.

Saw 18 deer , 8 bucks, 2 shooters, all cruzing deer. 

No chasing.

brother - in - law,,, saw 5 bucks in field last night,,, chasing all night long,,, 2 shooters.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Saturday am - 1 buck, head down the whole time. Moving quick.

Sunday pm - 1 buck, spooked (winded). May have been responding to grunt call.

Pretty slow in my woods.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Getting a little more daylight activity than last week, still mostly coming after hours though. I'm banking on the cold morning Friday after this front getting them on their feet. I've given up my dreams of the corn coming out now after more rain.

happy hunting :!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

i start vacation tomorrow. seen little activity to this point. with wind/rain last two days expect tomorrow to be hot with antsy deer.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

